# [X] probleme nach nvidia-installation [nearly solved]

## schally

hey leute! 

jetzt wieder mal ein ernster post von mir! 

ich hab mein gentoo neu aufgesetzt (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11) und nvidia treiber emerged (nvidia-glx 1.0.5336-r2 und nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4) 

und xfree 4.3.0-r6

und jetzt hab ich folgende probleme: 

1. wenn ich mich aus fluxbox auslogge oder zu einem tty switchen mÃ¶chte wird der bildschirm schwarz und der computer reagiert auf nichts mehr als auf di reset-taste.

2.  glx-gears geht nicht obwohl dsa nvidia modul geladen ist und beim starten kommt auch der schÃ¶ne flackerer von nvidia *g*... er sagt: 

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

bitte um hilfe Kollegen!

----------

## rc

Hi,

nur um sicher zu gehen, das glx modul wird auch geladen ?

```

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx" 

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

EndSection

```

Wegen des schwarzen Bildschirms, hast du twinview oder sowas aktiviert ? Hatte/hab da auch ein paar Probleme mit.

Grüsse,

rc

----------

## boris64

steckt ein kabel im tv-ausgang?

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4
> 
> 

 

Nicht aktuell.

t.

----------

## schally

ich weiÃ das das nicht die aktuelle version ist aber die 6*** version funktioniert bei mir nicht wirklich...

----------

## schally

hab keinen tv-ausgang

----------

## schally

inte kannst du mir nicht wieder mal mit einem genialen tipp aus der patsche helfen?? *g*

----------

## boris64

definier mal "version funktioniert bei mir nicht wirklich..."

die 60.xx ist die erste version, die so sachen wie acpi usw. unterstützt, ein 

kontrollfeld hat etc. -> ich rate dir in diesem fall dringend zur aktuellsten version.

erzähl doch mal, was genau nicht funktioniert. falls du die ebuilds benutzt

hast, solltest du mal den original installer ausprobieren...

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aber die 6*** version funktioniert bei mir nicht wirklich
> 
> 

 

Ach nee, aber die 5xxx funktionieren, oder wie?  :Smile: 

Was geht denn nich?

t.

----------

## schally

bei der version 6*** sagt mir der x-server das die version nicht mit der version vom x arbeiten kann... und deswegen bleib ich bei 5****

----------

## schally

@boris : thx orginalinstaller werd ich dann probieren [/quote]

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bei der version 6*** sagt mir der x-server das die version nicht mit der version vom x arbeiten kann
> 
> 

 

Mach ma in Runlevel 3 

```

rmmod nvidia

rm /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r11/video/nvidia.* (Pfad anpassen)

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106-r1.ebuild

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.6106-r3.ebuild

modprobe nvidia

```

cheers

Thomas

----------

## schally

emerge emerge ?

----------

## schally

@himpierre: erstmal thx... aber bei mir tritt das problem auf das er das opengl-update nicht emergen kann und so das emerge von nvidia-glx fehlschlägt...

----------

## schally

@boris: thx aber nach der nvidia-installation lässt sich das glx-modul nicht mehr laden...

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aber bei mir tritt das problem auf das er das opengl-update nicht emergen kann
> 
> 

 

Fehlermeldung! (Kinners)  :Smile: 

cheers

t.

----------

## schally

sry... hab meinen kopf wieder sonst wo heute... 

```

 * Caching service dependencies...                                        [ ok ]

>>> emerge (2 of 3) x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1 to /

 * Due to inconsistencies in xorg-x11 vs xfree handling of glext.h a userspace

 * is necessary for you to use opengl-update-1.8; Please do the following

 * mv /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include

 * You may then remerge opengl-update-1.8 successfully

!!! ERROR: x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 38, Exitcode 0

!!! Userspace problem needs fixing

```

so denn...

----------

## boris64

du musst ja auch lesen  :Wink: 

```

...Please do the following

mv /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include

You may then remerge opengl-update-1.8 successfully 

```

bestimmt "übersehen", oder? so sollte opengl-update funktionieren.

was glx angeht, du solltest nvidia-glx&nvidiakernel erst komplett löschen, sprich

```
#wir verlassen also unseren xserver

init 3

#entladen das alte nvidia-modul

rmmod nvidia

#wir testen die nvidia-treiberdeinstallation (eventuell hast du

#mehrere nvidia-glx-pakete parallel installiert, war bei mir der fall)

emerge -Cp nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx    

#löschen alle alten sachen von nvidia

emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx  

#installieren die neuen treiber (natürlich 60.xx, hattest du ja schon in package.keywords, oder?)

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings   

```

prost

ps: ansonsten kennst du doch das alte spiel, poste mal immer ganze 

fehlermeldungen (unverfälschtes copy&paste), auch was z.b. dein

xserver wegen glx oder so sagt (...)

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * mv /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include
> 
> 

 

Grmpf. Hier stimmt dann mal der altbekannte Spruch: "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil"  :Smile: 

Edit: Eigentlich müsste der Spruch noch konkretisiert werden. "Wer lesen kann und dies auch tut und aus dem Gelesenen die richtigen Schlüsse zieht, ist klar im Vorteil".

----------

## schally

sodenn jetzt funktioniert alles auser das altbewehrte problem wenn ich mich auslogge das der bildschirm schwarz wird und sich nichts mehr rührt...

----------

## himpierre

Oh.  :Smile:  Na dann mal her dem logfile vom Xserver. 

t.

----------

## schally

sodenn hier die xlog nach so einem absturz: 

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 31 July 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Aug  1 13:30:05 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Generic VGA"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen MGA2" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "MGA G200 AGP"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000782c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 1043,80e2 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,8080 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,8080 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:2: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,8080 rev 51 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 149c,139a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1274,5880 card 1274,2000 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1043,808c rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,808c rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0251 card 1043,800f rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd75fffff (0x1600000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7700000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8900000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4400] rev 162, Mem @ 0xd6000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7800000/19, BIOS @ 0xd77e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:14:45 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

   mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD6000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 Ti 4400

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.25.00.22.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA(0): Generic Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-64.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Generic Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-100.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (370, 280) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 92)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) UnloadModule: "mga"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd4800000 - 0xd48000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd50000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd5800000 - 0xd58000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xd77e0000 - 0xd77fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd7800000 - 0xd787ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Option "Protocol" "MouseMan"

(**) Mouse2: Protocol: "MouseMan"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse2: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse2"

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse2

   No such file or directory.

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse2

   No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse2: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse2"

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Warning: font renderer for ".pfa" already registered at priority -10

Warning: font renderer for ".pfb" already registered at priority -10

Warning: font renderer for ".cid" already registered at priority 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

               hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

               vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

                 vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 78800 (78800)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1040 hend: 1136 httl: 1312

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 800 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 75000 (75000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 65000 (65000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1344

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 44900 (44900)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

Checking against clock: 57284 (57284)

                 hdsp: 832 hbeg: 864 hend: 928 httl: 1152

                 vdsp: 624 vbeg: 625 vend: 628 vttl: 667 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 56300 (56300)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 832 hend: 896 httl: 1048

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 631 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 49500 (49500)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 816 hend: 896 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 625 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 50000 (50000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 856 hend: 976 httl: 1040

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 637 vend: 643 vttl: 666 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 40000 (40000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 840 hend: 968 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 605 vttl: 628 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 36000 (36000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 824 hend: 896 httl: 1024

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 603 vttl: 625 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 54000 (54000)

                 hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 720 httl: 844

                 vdsp: 512 vbeg: 512 vend: 514 vttl: 533 flags: 37

Checking against clock: 25175 (25175)

                 hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

                 vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

GetModeLine - hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

              vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

GetModeLine - hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

              vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

               hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

               vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

               hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

               vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

                 vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 78800 (78800)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1040 hend: 1136 httl: 1312

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 800 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 75000 (75000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 65000 (65000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1344

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 44900 (44900)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

Checking against clock: 57284 (57284)

                 hdsp: 832 hbeg: 864 hend: 928 httl: 1152

                 vdsp: 624 vbeg: 625 vend: 628 vttl: 667 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 56300 (56300)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 832 hend: 896 httl: 1048

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 631 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 49500 (49500)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 816 hend: 896 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 625 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 50000 (50000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 856 hend: 976 httl: 1040

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 637 vend: 643 vttl: 666 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 40000 (40000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 840 hend: 968 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 605 vttl: 628 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 36000 (36000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 824 hend: 896 httl: 1024

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 603 vttl: 625 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 54000 (54000)

                 hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 720 httl: 844

                 vdsp: 512 vbeg: 512 vend: 514 vttl: 533 flags: 37

Checking against clock: 25175 (25175)

                 hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

                 vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

GetModeLine - hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

              vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

GetModeLine - hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

              vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

               hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

               vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

               hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

               vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

                 vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 78800 (78800)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1040 hend: 1136 httl: 1312

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 800 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 75000 (75000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 65000 (65000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1344

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 44900 (44900)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

Checking against clock: 57284 (57284)

                 hdsp: 832 hbeg: 864 hend: 928 httl: 1152

                 vdsp: 624 vbeg: 625 vend: 628 vttl: 667 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 56300 (56300)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 832 hend: 896 httl: 1048

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 631 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 49500 (49500)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 816 hend: 896 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 625 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 50000 (50000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 856 hend: 976 httl: 1040

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 637 vend: 643 vttl: 666 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 40000 (40000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 840 hend: 968 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 605 vttl: 628 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 36000 (36000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 824 hend: 896 httl: 1024

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 603 vttl: 625 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 54000 (54000)

                 hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 720 httl: 844

                 vdsp: 512 vbeg: 512 vend: 514 vttl: 533 flags: 37

Checking against clock: 25175 (25175)

                 hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

                 vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

GetModeLine - hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

              vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

GetModeLine - hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

              vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

               hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

               vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

               hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

               vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

                 vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x960"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

              vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

              vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

               hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

               vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

               hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

               vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

                 vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x960"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

              vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

              vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

               hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

               vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

               hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

               vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1376 hend: 1488 httl: 1800

                 vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1000 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 78800 (78800)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1040 hend: 1136 httl: 1312

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 769 vend: 772 vttl: 800 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 75000 (75000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1328

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 65000 (65000)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1048 hend: 1184 httl: 1344

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 771 vend: 777 vttl: 806 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 44900 (44900)

                 hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1032 hend: 1208 httl: 1264

                 vdsp: 768 vbeg: 768 vend: 776 vttl: 817 flags: 21

Checking against clock: 57284 (57284)

                 hdsp: 832 hbeg: 864 hend: 928 httl: 1152

                 vdsp: 624 vbeg: 625 vend: 628 vttl: 667 flags: 10

Checking against clock: 56300 (56300)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 832 hend: 896 httl: 1048

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 631 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 49500 (49500)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 816 hend: 896 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 604 vttl: 625 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 50000 (50000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 856 hend: 976 httl: 1040

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 637 vend: 643 vttl: 666 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 40000 (40000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 840 hend: 968 httl: 1056

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 605 vttl: 628 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 36000 (36000)

                 hdsp: 800 hbeg: 824 hend: 896 httl: 1024

                 vdsp: 600 vbeg: 601 vend: 603 vttl: 625 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 54000 (54000)

                 hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 720 httl: 844

                 vdsp: 512 vbeg: 512 vend: 514 vttl: 533 flags: 37

Checking against clock: 25175 (25175)

                 hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

                 vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

GetModeLine - hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

              vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 25175

GetModeLine - hdsp: 640 hbeg: 664 hend: 760 httl: 800

              vdsp: 480 vbeg: 491 vend: 493 vttl: 525 flags: 0

SwitchToMode - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

               hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

               vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

Checking against clock: 108000 (108000)

                 hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

                 vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

SwitchToMode - Succeeded

```

keine ahnung was das bedeuten soll

----------

## himpierre

Sieht eigentlich alles okay aus. Ausser dieses hin und her Gespringe von 1280x960 nach 1280x1024 und zurück. Framebuffer auf der Konsole? Mal in Erwägung gezogen nach x.org zu wechseln?

t.

----------

## schally

wie schau ich nach wegen dem framebuffer? 

zu x.org wechseln... hmm... vielleicht ja... mal sehen.

----------

## schally

*schubbs*

ist xorg wirklich der einzige ausweg bei sowas ??

----------

## boris64

nicht wirklich, nur wird xfree nicht mehr unterstützt durch z.b. gentoo

(deshalb ja auch keine ebuilds für die schon längst existente version 4.4).

soll heissen, xorg ist im augenblick der xserver, an dem die mehrheit wohl 

weiter festhalten wird. technische unterschiede gibts zwischen xorg&xfree86 im 

augenblick noch kaum, da xorg auf xfree4.4_pre-sonstwas basiert.

ich hoffe, ich habe das nicht irgendwie überlesen, aber was für ein board hast du eigentlich?

zufällig eins mit nforce2-chipsatz und zusätzlich ACPI im kernel?

wenn ja, würde ich mal in diese richtung denken.

----------

## schally

nö hast nicht überlesen... 

hab ein asus brett... wo ziemlich sicher kein nforce teil drauf ist und eine geforce  ti4400... 

acpi ist glaub ich nicht im kernel - daheim nachgucken muss - 

weißt eh... noob und so ...  :Wink: 

----------

## schally

*schubbs*

----------

## zielscheibe

Framebuffer aktiviert? 

Welche Auflösung? 

Kann man überprüfen mit

```

emerge fbset

fbset -fb /dev/fbX -i 

```

und an die X Auflösung anpassen über z.B. (temporär)

```

fbset -fb /dev/fbX 10280x1024-60 -depth 32

```

Funktion?

----------

## eeknay

mal am rande, ich wüsste mal wie ich den framebuffer an laufen bekomme für die console.

ich hab eine gf4-4200, x läuft soweit mit den offiz. treibern, auf meinem tv kann ich schön booten und so, aber ich hätte das halt gern auf meinem "echten" screen und zwar in 1024x768. weiterhin benutze ich grub.

gruß

eeknay

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *himpierre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> * mv /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nur dass ich seit dem 'mv' jetzt Probs. habe, da einige Packages das File im /GL Ordner suchen - also hab ich das File wieder von /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include zurueckkopiert - ...und siehe da, er compilierte daraufhin das Package einwandfrei...

FRAGE: warum steht da 'mv' ?? ...und nicht 'cp' ??

bye,

Duncan

----------

## cbuehler

Ich glaub nicht, dass xorg die Lösung ist. Ich hab nämlich so ziemlich dasselbe Problem:

x startet problemlos (sogar mit nvidia-logo, also auch wirklich mit nvidia-treiber)

egal, ob ich x beenden will oder nur zur konsole wechseln: der Rechner friert einfach komplett ein

das seltsame dabei: ich hab im moment 2 gentoo-systeme auf meinem rechner: das alte (wirklich inzwischen veraltet) funktioniert alles problemlos (und solange ich die probleme mit dem neuen hab, bleib ich vorerst bei dem alten, ansonsten beschwert sich meine schwester  :Wink:  )

Hoffentlich gibts hierfür bald ne lösung, sonst reicht meine platte bald nicht mehr aus (für 3 systeme: 2x gentoo, 1xwinxp   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## cbuehler

Juhu, bei mir hat sich das Problem gelöst!

Der Fehler war: 4K-Stacksize (das kommt davon, wenn man nicht schön nach anleitung vorgeht  :Wink:  )

----------

